# Whick "quick wax"?



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

So im trying to figure out a quick wax / spray and wipe type of wax to offer as part of my wash service.

I have never used any before to be honest. I always just used detailers mainly chemical guys one before.

From some reading aeound im coming up with Autoglym Express wax? 

Any opinions or suggestions. Based around cost effective, ease/spped of application and of course it giving some protection as a top up etc 

Thanks in advabce


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Optimum Car Wax gets my vote


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Is that available in trade sizes? I jjst never cane across it


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Sonax bsd


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The Optimum wax is available in (US) gallon bottles. If you fancy it, I would buy a small bottle first just to make sure you like it. It is also very very easy to use. Spray, wipe, done.

No doubt Autosmart will do a similar thing and you can probably buy it by the barrel


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been really impressed with AutoGlym Aqua Wax and have just bought a 5L tub of it under its trade name of "Express Wax", which is exactly the same product but much cheaper !!.

I don't have any experience of other spray wax's, but what I like about this one is that you can safely use it over the whole vehicle - window glass, rubber trim, plastic and chrome and it just shines everything without leaving any residue or white staining.

Quick spray and wipe over whole vehicle while it is still wet - then go over with a clean cloth to buff it to a shine. No real effort needed at all.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

sonax bsd is really good , so is meguiars ultimate quik wax also i like dodo juice red mist tropical


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Didn't realise you were looking at trade volumes. Goes a long way, if the price of a gallon works for you.

This is my bottle after 10 applications on various sized cars from 1-series to a Lexus RX.


----------



## Wicksy999 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Autosmart Cire QD*

Have a look at the new Autosmart Quick detailer spray, really nice to use and has quite a lot of Carnuba wax in it so beads lovely.
Good value as well.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Didn't realise you were looking at trade volumes. Goes a long way, if the price of a gallon works for you.
> 
> This is my bottle after 10 applications on various sized cars from 1-series to a Lexus RX.


Agreed, two sprays per panel is enough, buffing is optional and OCW is jam packed with UV filters plus it won't stain trim or anything else


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Might get a small bottle of optimum to try.

I asked autosmart rep today and he was very iffy on the detailer so I was put off by his relluctance and I hadnt heard of it either.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Where sells ptimun in larger sizes? I can't seem to find it


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sonax brilliant shine detailer comes in 5 liters jugs and give you great value for the money. Oh, awesome beading as well.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

I guess I should add ease of getting hold of as another factor 

Are cyc the only ones who do 5L ?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Hoopsbhoy said:


> Might get a small bottle of optimum to try.
> 
> I asked autosmart rep today and he was very iffy on the detailer so I was put off by his relluctance and I hadnt heard of it either.


OCW - http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=69 They appear to be out of stock on the gallon sizes but the smaller bottle is currently on reduced price


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Also you can use OCW as a part of the drying process, when drying the car, wipe over with your towel which you spray some OCW on, then wipe over again with the dry side, or you can spray on wet car and dry it...  I have done both, but like the traditional method of spraying on dry car, wipe with mf cloth and done..

PS. you can do the same with opti-seal which is Optimums paint sealant and you can then use OCW afterwords on top, if you like the effect of the wax....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Kimb said:


> Also you can use OCW as a part of the drying process, when drying the car, wipe over with your towel which you spray some OCW on, then wipe over again with the dry side, or you can spray on wet car and dry it...  I have done both, but like the traditional method of spraying on dry car, wipe with mf cloth and done..
> 
> PS. you can do the same with opti-seal which is Optimums paint sealant and you can then use OCW afterwords on top, if you like the effect of the wax....


Very good point, I should have thought it saying this. I use OCW as part of the drying process, once most of the water has gone. Tried Opti-seal on damp paint but I found it better on bone dry paint


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

The fact it seems hard to find OCW is putting me off to be honest.

It seems its often out of stock and very few places seem to do the big size, which is a big concern as I would want it on trade account and shilping to ireland is a balls from allot of places.

Ok that said I have ordered a small bottle as I have never tried it, so looking forward to tesring it out


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Try prima MAX,its the ultimate spray wax.
Its liquid full with LOTS of polymars.
Make the paint look super glossy.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I rate meguiars ultimate quick wax. Main reason is you can apply it in direct sunlight, also it adds a suprisingly wet look to the finish and it has very uniform tight beading.
my favourite quick wax


----------



## dundeepeh (Jun 20, 2013)

Sonax BSD


----------



## mand (Nov 17, 2009)

Does colly 845 count as quick wax?
Just used it - was very easy and quick to apply and buff off


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Hard to choose between OCW and BSD so I will just differentiate by the looks. OCW has the looks of a wax but BSD also darkens the paint a bit. OCW has patented UV filters while BSD will probably outlast anything out there in terms of durability and water behavior. Both are available in trade size and both can be used on damp cars. Tough call.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Auto Glym Aqua wax is pretty good!


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Where does BSD in large sizes? A friend of mine has some, so im gonna give it a go tomorrow to see how I like it.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

AS tango is what I use, spray on a wet car, 10/1, spread with microfibre cloth, leave for 5 minutes then buff off, go and have a cup of tea and when you come back out it will be even shinier, don't ask me how that happens. It also has many other uses, making it worth having:thumb:


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Autosmart rep even tells me not to waste my time with tango in general. So I eouldnt go near it. Cant see a use for it at all to be honest. All personal opinion I guess.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Each to there own mate, sounds like your rep needs a kick up the **** though!


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Maybe so 

I just dont see the need for it tbh. Everyone saying its great for door shuts and stuff but I treat them the same as paintwork on the car so I was always sketchy about it. I havent used it thoigh as he rep put me off so obviously I do not personally know.

Anyway back on topic  BSD in large sizes. I have contacted a registered seller in ireland. So we will see tomorrow.

Ease of getting aqua wax is an appeal at the minute.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Hoopsbhoy said:


> Maybe so
> 
> I just dont see the need for it tbh. Everyone saying its great for door shuts and stuff but I treat them the same as paintwork on the car so I was always sketchy about it. I havent used it thoigh as he rep put me off so obviously I do not personally know.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet...illiant-shine-detailer-5-litre/prod_1192.html


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If you like the look of the BSD then I would make the same suggestion as buying OCW. Buy a small bottle to make sure you like it

If the gallon sized OCW is out of stock, I would take this as a good sign, lots of people are buying it, presumably after trying the smaller size


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax.

I just used it and its brilliant, incredibly easy to apply and wipe off, smells gorgeous too


----------



## bmwrich (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't believe no one has mentioned this one already....

But you'll be hard pressed to beat Duragloss Aquawax for a 'quick wax' 

Use it wet or dry, smells great, leaves an amazing finish too!

Only £7 too for 500ml, or £27.99 for a Gallon!!!! Great value....


----------



## flatlinerz (Feb 29, 2012)

OCW, I am pretty amazed how good it looks and it lasts up to a month.


----------



## -Ad- (Sep 23, 2008)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Auto Glym Aqua wax is pretty good!


Horrible to apply, poor beading and a didn't last long. Nope!

Get some SONAX BSD and never have no bother worrying about another quick detailer/sealant. It's amazing and actually makes me question whether to use a sealant, or just quickly wipe this over the car every 2-3 washes.


----------



## Slapshot_99 (Feb 28, 2013)

AG Express wax - easy to apply, beads well, lasts ok :lol:
Autobrite Berry Blast - easy to use and decent results - quick detailer / wax dual purpose product
Autobrite Project 32


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Another vote for AG Aqua Wax here. 2 quick sprays on a panel (3 or 4 on bonnet and roof), wipe over quickly, leave 2 minutes before buffing off. Easy peasy, lemon squeezie. Great beading, only lasts a week or two but it's so easy to use, who cares?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

-Ad- said:


> Horrible to apply, poor beading and a didn't last long. Nope!


weird; my experience of AG Aqua Wax is exactly the opposite.

1 spray per panel, spread it out very thin with an mf cloth and pick up the loose water at the same time. leave it 5 mins to dry then buff off ( I use a drying towel so it doesn't take long at all ).

Beads up fantastically well and lasts 1 week +

I was honestly so very impressed with Aqua Wax that I bought a 5l tub of the trade version, Express Wax.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Tried OCW today. I find it hard to judge these products. Put it on the focus and it certainly looks well outside now.

Will have sonax early next week to try.

Just seen today that a very respected detailer here in ireland uses aqua wax. Hmm.

Do chemical guys have anything worth considering as I do have an order to place with them soon anyway?


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

lately i'm using 1:50 Mafra Soffio in a water pump. pretty nice results.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Prima Hydro Seal


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Sonax brilliant shine detailer. Rave reviews and beading rivalling high end waxes. Durable too I hear (optimum was gone before the week was out for me)


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Does anyone in the trade (valeters) use BSD? 

Never tried it, but it's nearly double the price of most AutoSmart stuff, if it's that good I'll buy it.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

What AS product would you replce or are you using as a "quick wax" for want of a better term?


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Well the results are in. Ha ha.

Been using Sonax for a week or so and I am truely surprised at it.

The water behavoiur is evident even when spraying on to the car.

So easy to wipe around. Im using it while its wet, sort of half drying/spreading it. Then going over again with another microfibre and very small amounts of sonax.

People are actually asking me what wax I used on their car, as the cars appear so vibrant and deep in colour.

I also have every panel on my own car wearing something different and the appearance in general and water behaviour is right up there with other paste waxes and sealants. Granted its only a week but thats the duration I wanted from it so its literally perfect for me and from now on is a bonus.

I am truely shocked at the quality to be honest and I am suprised this is not way more expensive.

Big thumbs up and thanks to everyone for recommending it because for some reason it was slightly under my radar.

Id say I better hurry and buy a gallon but there is no rush as it takes hardly any to do a car.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Glad you found something you like


----------

